# Help identifying Mirrolures



## Big_Al336 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello,

can anyone identify these mirrolures? Found an old tackle box of mine from our old boat that sunk and I cleaned them up and will be putting new inline hooks. I want to organize and label them so if someone could identify them that’d be great thanks!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Most of them are mirrodines. 5 is a catch 2000. 6 is 52 type. Look at mirrolure website if you want to identify the colors.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

#6 is the floating version of the model 52 judging by the line tie location, maybe model 7?
A deadly little bait, easier to fish than walk the dog types and works wonders on days when they don’t really want to commit to more conventional topwaters, doesn’t cast very well, and just has entirely too many hooks.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

#6 looks to be a 7M-18 if it is a floater.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hookless


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Been using Mirrolures for years and years (and buy them direct from L&S... Each one should have the model number on the belly, as well as the color (a 52 M 11 - is the red & white version of that old stand-by the model 52... color #11).

Go here for all the info needed on the brand... Product Overview - Shop ShopMirrOlure.com


----------



## Big_Al336 (Jun 9, 2021)

DuckNut said:


> Hookless


They all rusted out, our boat was dropped off a lift at the marina and capsized so all our tackle got destroyed, cleaned them up and puttinf inline circle hooks on them


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Big_Al336 said:


> They all rusted out, our boat was dropped off a lift at the marina and capsized so all our tackle got destroyed, cleaned them up and puttinf inline circle hooks on them


Are you sure you want those hooks? I tried them on many different plugs and the hookup ratio was terrible compared to trebles and more fish got gut hooked if you let them “take it” long enough to hook them.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

In line standard "J" hooks yes... circles - NO... At least that's my take on it. Remember as well that each model was designed to be set up with the trebles it came with... Going to single hooks will definitely change how they move in the water... If you check out all the models of plugs they make you'll find some with single hooks... .Pay close attention to what they're using (both the hook style and the size for a given sized plug. They do a bunch of research before those things get shipped out to shops and other customers and you'll benefit from it...


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

You can buy the inline replacement hooks direct from Mirrolure. They sell packs of hooks and split rings designed for each size lure. I use 1/0 VMC inlines on the 17MRs and 2/0 on the 27MRs.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Newman said:


> #6 is the floating version of the model 52 judging by the line tie location, maybe model 7?
> A deadly little bait, easier to fish than walk the dog types and works wonders on days when they don’t really want to commit to more conventional topwaters, doesn’t cast very well, and just has entirely too many hooks.


 
You can remove the middle hook on these and the 52. Might want to change to slightly heavier hooks front and back if you do so to get the same action/sink rate as before.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

#8 The Purple Demon

May June July


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

This box hasn’t seen the light in years. These were my backups to backups. Croaker soaking cock suckers ruined a unique fishery that was a top secret deal until the internet happened…


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you sure you want those hooks? I tried them on many different plugs and the hookup ratio was terrible compared to trebles and more fish got gut hooked if you let them “take it” long enough to hook them.


Treble hooks are such a pain in the ass tho, I've never had such a hard time trying to get a damn lure off a fish than with treble hooks and by the time I get it off they are all bloody and I've been stabbed about a dozen times lol. 

I just recently got some Owner inline hooks to replace trebles, I wouldn't call them circle hooks tho.


----------

